# can your dog be stolen?



## epipko (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all,
This is my first post. Not sure if this is the right place to ask or this question was asked by someone before (if not, please direct me to the correct place), but this is something I would like to know.
Do you think someone can steal your dog. Can someone, other then family member take your dog by the leash and walk away with it. Will your dog resist? Did it happen before to any of you? How do you teach your dog NOT to go away with a stranger?
I have 18mo GSD - Uma. She is really smart, but at the same time I am not so sure that she wouldn't walk away with someone. I guess I have to test it with someone whom she didn't see before. I know we're trying to socialize our dogs, but when is it too much?

Thanks,
Eugene


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I seriously doubt that Stosh would allow a stranger close enough to take him by the lead or collar. Our last gsd Omy never let anyone touch her other than family. My brother used to say that the safest place for an extra house key was on her collar. Your girl is still very young and I imagine with time she'll become more standoffish towards strangers


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Somone coming into Sage's yard or house and taking him without me there? No not going to happen easily. I would never leave him outside unsupervised.

A stranger taking him with my permission yes...Think Vet, trainer, groomer, etc.. 

If you ever want your dog to pass a CGC part of the test is leaving your dog with a friendly stranger.

I would not want a companion animal to be unapproachable.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

While I would never leave my puppy unattended, I have no doubt that she would walk away with a stranger. She is a young puppy and is incredibly friendly to everyone. Personally, I am hoping that she will continue to remain this way.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe . . . If they had a blow dart full of tranquilizer!  But, he would be ditched as soon as he woke up. I am pretty sure the thieves would realize what they had gotten themselves into as soon as he wakes up.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> Maybe . . . If they had a blow dart full of tranquilizer!  But, he would be ditched as soon as he woke up. I am pretty sure the thieves would realize what they had gotten themselves into as soon as he wakes up.


LOL Ditto!!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't imagine Brutus going ANYWHERE with a stranger. Not without a fight.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine is only a 13 week old pup, so I'm sure she would easily go with a stranger, particularly if they bribed her with food. It won't happen though because she's never left alone.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Be responsible. Don't put your dog in the position to be stolen. Don't let the dog just roam around the backyard for hours on end. 

If the dog is constantly being supervised... you really don't have to worry about things like this happening.

And to answer your question... yes... dogs can easily be stolen. Especially cute puppies who aren't being watched by their owners. It's never happened to me, but I'm sure it's happened before.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My aussies, most likely, my shepherd, it would not be an easy task. 

By "force" on a leash, out in public, she would not go willingly with a stranger and that stranger would most likely end up with some wounds. Off my property? well she's never outside unsupervised, if a stranger broke in and I wasn't around, don't know and hope i never do.

If I am home and strangers come the door, she is alert/quiet and watchful, will let anyone in the door/on the property. If I'm not home, again I couldn't say.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Assuming they were outside, Anja, no - she won't even let DH put a leash on her. A one person (me) dog, she would be very difficult to impossible to corral, and I suspect she might bite if someone did actually grab her. Conor (XXL and mostly black) gives a good account of himself if someone is at the fence or front door, and is very intimidating. Most people would be put off by his display, but if they were persistent, had food, and he were by himself - I just don't know. Underneath the bluster is a friendly, social guy, and he especially likes men. However, our dogs are NEVER left outside when we are not there to supervise, so we don't give anyone opportunity. That I think is the key, especially when they are young. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If I am with mine (just about two years old) and I handed him over, he would go with a stranger. I don't think it is something I will ever do. Unless I had to leave him at the clinic, I will be with him.  

My GSD is allowed to stay in our back yard during the day when I'm not home. I live in the country, have a large back yard, fully fenced, a hot wire above the fence (for the dogs and horses), large back porch, large oak tree, plenty of water and a buddy to hang with. I did not leave him alone in the back yard when he was young. When we are home, he is inside (or hanging outside) with us. 

At this age, he will not allow anyone to drag him off.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 8 GSDs, so varying answers here. There is one that we always leave in the backyard when we go out, he's the one that makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck. The funny thing is though, he is a big cuddle muffin once he's introduced to someone, but most people are very intimidated by him, even the helpers at the SchH club.
The younger dogs, yep, you could probably get them to come with you, but the older dogs aren't so gullible so I wouldn't think so. Which is why the young dogs aren't left unsupervised, ever.

Annette


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've never left my dog unattended but I think a friendly stranger could leash her up and take her, easily. 

A rub on her chest, she's yours.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

No, Killian's issue is he is a momma's boy. If somebody takes his leash and walks away, he barks and gets mad..... Were working on that and making him be held by other people at training. He is a ScHh dog so we HAVE to break this....


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I'm pretty sure both my dogs would walk off with a stranger. Lloyd maybe would resist, Nash would probably be happy and excited to be going somewhere and to have a new friend. If the person was a small child, then most definitely they would happily go.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

My Siberian Husky, Mickey has never met a stranger. Yeah someone could take him, but they had better be strong as Mickey would test him by pulling. Jolene, she is social to me. Maybe a female could take her, but not a male as I think she was abused by a male when little. Though if you show her the leash you probably could..... but they both stay inside.


----------



## epipko (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone for your replies. My first post is a success.
Many of you saying that you'd never leave your dog unattended, so you don't have to worry about this issue. But, there are times when you have to leave your dog out of site for some time. What if I want to leave my dog outside of the small store for 10-15 minutes. I am not worried about her being agressive, but worry about her dissapearing with someone. Is it too much to ask?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my dog to stay. if you pick up his leash
and pull it he stays. if you offer him food he stays.
if you call while he's in the car (car door open) he stays.
if you're in our yard and the front door is propped
open and you call him he stays. if you walk up our steps with a dog
and let them get nose to nose he stays. do i think he can be stolen,
yes and that's why i protect my dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the longest my dog has stayed was 45 minutes. i was visiting
a friend who owns a deli. my dog was laying beside the door.
ocassionally my friend would go out and offer food to my dog
to see if he could move. during the visit i asked a few of his customers
to go outside and pick up my dogs leash and pull him and call
him by name to see if he would move. my dog didn't move.
i could see my dog the entire time i was in the deli but my dog couldn't see me.
do i think someone could steal my dog again the answer is yes. 

why do you have to have to leave your dog out of
sight for some time??? don't put your dog in that
situation. if you're going to be doing something
where you can't watch your dog don't take the dog.



epipko said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for your replies. My first post is a success.
> Many of you saying that you'd never leave your dog unattended, so you don't have to worry about this issue.
> 
> >>>>>But, there are times when you have to leave your dog out of site for some time.<<<<<
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

have you trained your dog for a hard/long stay with
distractions????

you're socializing your dog but when is what
to much????



epipko said:


> I have 18mo GSD - Uma. She is really smart, but at the same time I am not so sure that she wouldn't walk away with someone. I guess I have to test it with someone whom she didn't see before.
> 
> >>>>>I know we're trying to socialize our dogs, but
> when is it too much?<<<<
> ...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think if a person really wanted to steal either of my dogs, they would find a way. But neither of them would go without putting up a fuss. Neither of mine will take food from strangers (not something I taught them, it's just the way they are), so I don't think they could be bribed. Either way, the only possible way they could be stolen is if I have been incapacitated somehow. I never leave them unattended.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

My sister told me a horrible story a few years ago about a woman who had her dog stolen. Apparently she tied her dog up outside of the post office so she could pop in to mail a letter. She was gone for a matter of minutes and when she came out, her dog was gone. The knot she tied was not one that her dog could have undone so someone STOLE her dog. To make the matter even more devastating, she had gotten the dog to ease the grief she suffered after her father died


----------

